# The best pet for me



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello there , first of all , hello im new to the forum I hope i stay active for a long time 
Now my question:
Which is the best pet for me ?
I want a pet that is:
-Is shorter than 20 inches (50cm) or about that at adult
-One that doesn't need a lot of lights , ... ( The cage isnt the problem i would make the cage my self since it is fun )
-One that is friendly (rarely bites ... )
-One that is ok with being away from the fail for some time ... (Well i mean one that i can take outside for a bit when it is about 15º outside , 1 hour or so would be enough , i dont mind if i have to take with me a little blanket for him
-and most important one that is easy to find at pet stores since i live in Portugal and around my house there isnt any pet store only like 5 or 6 :/
-also nothing expensive please ( max for his things excluding cage , 50euros/35 pounds )


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

first of all welcome...

2nd what animal do you want? a furry animal? a reptile? an amphibian? an invert?


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

oh yeah sorry forgot to tell that my bad ...

I want a reptile , ... like a iguana but not so big ...


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

perhaps a bearded dragon...you must do research before though


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

I doubt there's a reptile in the world which fits the bill here. You state you want a reptile that will only cost you £35, equipment and cage included? Initially, the cost of a cage, lighting/heating, the lizard, and all that will cost upwards of £100 unless you're very lucky, and that's not counting the costs of feeding, substrate replacements, etc. Sorry man.


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

a cat?


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

THELAWrence said:


> a cat?


:lol2:


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

OverBoard said:


> I doubt there's a reptile in the world which fits the bill here. You state you want a reptile that will only cost you £35, equipment and cage included? Initially, the cost of a cage, lighting/heating, the lizard, and all that will cost upwards of £100 unless you're very lucky, and that's not counting the costs of feeding, substrate replacements, etc. Sorry man.


No the 35 pounds was for the equipment excluding the cage and feeding also

i want something cheap and easy since im a total beginner
I have to save money on my own which is kinda of hard :/


----------



## chris0python (Apr 1, 2010)

*Advice*

personally mate i would do research read some caresheets and take advice of your chosen animal from a reputable breeder and check a few discussions on the forums everything you take on board maybe alot but not exhaustive you will also learn by experience as you go on,
typical beginners snakes(opinions are going to be varied)

snake
corn,milk snake,rosy boa, ball python etc(make sure it eats) there is alot more but as i say i will leve it to you!

lizard
leopard gecko,CRESTED GECKO, i wouldnt recomend bearded dragon or water dragon as i took into consideration size and budget in your question so in effect it has limited some other reccomendations truth is you need to go look around a few shops mate


i strongly suggest when you have an idea on what you want go to a reputable pet shop or breeder and see what shines to you and get someone to give ya advice on the animal before you buy.

let me know how you get on


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Well , i wanted a lizard but i wasnt really remember what it was called , thanks for remembering me 
well i changed plans i figured out that 20 inches (50cm) would be to big so ... is there any lizards your recomend that are 20 inches/50cm long at adult and that are good for beginners?
About snakes , nooo way , my mother kinda of likes lizards but she is just really scared of snakes , like me lol
Another things , about the pets shops i already searched in all pet shops that are in about a 10km radium of me , serious , only thing i found close to that was iguanas ...
So i want like a lizard but not like hmm weird , with that i mean one that is kinda of easy to find in a pet shop , after i get a couple of names of lizards that sounds good i will try to find where i can buy them even if it is 60 km away from my home 



Thanks for all the help , you people at this forum are awesome


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I just ask why you would need to take a lizard outside? I'm not being rude or anything, it just seems like a weird request :|


----------



## 0123456789 (Feb 18, 2011)

as above not sure about the taking outside bit but your basic lizards that would fit your bill:
Leopard Gecko
Crested Gecko
Berber skink
Bearded dragon (would cost a bit more)​


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> Can I just ask why you would need to take a lizard outside? I'm not being rude or anything, it just seems like a weird request :|


yeah i know lol ... nvm that



0123456789 said:


> as above not sure about the taking outside bit but your basic lizards that would fit your bill:
> Leopard Gecko
> Crested Gecko
> Berber skink
> Bearded dragon (would cost a bit more)​


thanks mate going to have a look 
EDIT: Still looking both looks hell awesome


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fist of all mate, :welcome:

Honestly?

I would say your not ready for the commitment _just _yet_._

As easy as some reptiles are to keep; the maintainence, feeding, care etc. you really do need to be ready but also financialy stable.

You said its hard for you to save money on your own? Well for any lizard, even a leapord gecko its gonna cost over £35, for example:


Gecko: £25-£50 (pet shop prices)
Hides x3 (one for cool, hot and middle): £10-£15
Substrate: £3-£7
Food per week: £5-£10
As you can see it does cost quite a bit mate.

This post is not meant to belittle you at all, its just that here, on RFUK we are all EXTREME reptile enthusiasts and we simply want the best for the animal.

We have no doubt you will be a great keeper but to keep an animal its quite a bit of money.

My suggestion? 

Wait a while, just until your ready and read and research as much as possible! Ask any of us on here for help and advice and we will happily help. I have many years of experience and Im still learning off here now. I rushed into it to pal, buying a Boa for a first snake and not being able to care for it, now many years on I can see why people sayto WAIT AND BE READY! :lol2:

I hope you do wait and you will thank us for it, you may even have room in that time to get the animal you want, not just something you can squeeze in!

Hope I helped mate


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Well i meant that because i dont want to spend a lot of money
i got about 80£ to spend on it ( cage included , ... everything included )
I got money to buy the food , i was talking about the initial price 
btw what is the minimum size of the viv , in cm please
Im thinking about leopard geckos since , the crested looks jumpy 

Thanks mate for helping me


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Marmelo said:


> Well i meant that because i dont want to spend a lot of money
> i got about 80£ to spend on it ( cage included , ... everything included )
> I got money to buy the food , i was talking about the initial price
> btw what is the minimum size of the viv , in cm please
> ...


Really for a starter viv you want a 3ft one (about 91.44cm) so you can house anything from a royal python to a blue tongued skink lol.

With the leapord Geckos you could house 2-3 in a 3ft to be honest mate.

Cresties can be very jumpy, but it varies with personality (like all reptiles)

I know you can get a 3ft viv off SwellUK for around £40.00 which is very cheap, also I recomend buying your animal from a private breeder if you can as they will, 90% of the time, be healthier and cheaper than from a pet shop.

In my opinion save up a bit more, you want around £120-£200 so you can get a good setup, healthy animal and a decent stock of live foods.

Dont worry, thats what were here for! : victory:


----------



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

you dont sound like u could care for any reptiles not bein rude but think u shud wait until you can afford reptile there are expensive things and do ur research, you sound like uve woke up dis morn wanting a lizard


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Banford1 said:


> Really for a starter viv you want a 3ft one (about 91.44cm) so you can house anything from a royal python to a blue tongued skink lol.
> 
> With the leapord Geckos you could house 2-3 in a 3ft to be honest mate.
> 
> ...



Sure i think i will get about 120£ after the x-mas maybe and then i will save a little bit more and maybe in February or March I get one , btw about the research , I researched before asking here , but i was so confused that i asked here , i will see if can order from SwellUK , but the shipping will most likely be like really expensive but well i will see




rickwd said:


> you dont sound like u could care for any reptiles not bein rude but think u shud wait until you can afford reptile there are expensive things and do ur research, you sound like uve woke up dis morn wanting a lizard



well that is pretty much my history , i woke up one morning wanting a iguana then i noticed that they were too big , not really 
i have a lot of free time and i know that reptiles are expensive things ... I did my research like i said before but i was so confused that i just decided to ask here 
I think i could care of my lizard , well its your opinion anyways and it isnt like you are being rude ...
 Thanks for the replies


----------



## rickwd (Oct 23, 2010)

Marmelo said:


> Sure i think i will get about 120£ after the x-mas maybe and then i will save a little bit more and maybe in February or March I get one , btw about the research , I researched before asking here , but i was so confused that i asked here , i will see if can order from SwellUK , but the shipping will most likely be like really expensive but well i will see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its fine glad you didnt take it to heart gud luck


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

hmm leopard gecko maybe?

33l rub (cheaper than buying a viv) = wilkinsons, £7
matstat = blue lizard reptiles, £20
heatmat = guys on here, £14
calcium powder = £6
mealworms = livefoods direct, £2.71 a tub
digital thermometer = ebay, about £3
these are your essentials, and this comes to £52.71

substrate = kitchen roll, lino, tile (these 3 are the best), playsand
food and water dish = pet shop £10 (you could save money by using an unturned lid or something)
2 hides = pet shop £12 (you can make your own from spare containers eg. yoghurt pots)
humid hide = recyled from a cricket tub with damp paper towel in, free
calcium dish = upturned milk bottle lid, free
these are needed, but you can make your own to save costs.

leopard gecko = anything from £15 to £3000.

DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE YOU BUY thats the most important info i can give


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

It might be a good idea to have a look at what reptiles and supplies are available in your area first? Are you able to easily get livefood, bulbs, replacement equipment ect.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It's not just calcium, either. You will need calcium / D3 supplement. Is this available nearby?

I have UV lamps in all my reptile enclosures. A lot of people disagree with me about their value, but if you want one of these, you can say goodbye to at least another 30 euros.

With a rub set-up, I agree that the absolute bare minimum would be around £75 including the leopard gecko, but could easily rise to £90-£100 and a lot more if you are not happy with a "standard" gecko.

A viv, with UV, supplements, proper hides etc is much more expensive, even if you build it yourself. Approx prices: Viv £50, Mat £14, Stat £20, UV ballast £20; UV light £20; timer £5, hides and dishes £20, supplements £7; animal £25. This is over £180 - and you could spend a lot more! Then you have food to pay for!

Sorry!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> It's not just calcium, either. You will need calcium / D3 supplement. Is this available nearby?
> 
> I have UV lamps in all my reptile enclosures. A lot of people disagree with me about their value, but if you want one of these, you can say goodbye to at least another 30 euros.
> 
> ...


 
HOW COULD I MISS D3 OUT?!?!? D:: -facedesk-


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> hmm leopard gecko maybe?
> 
> 33l rub (cheaper than buying a viv) = wilkinsons, £7
> matstat = blue lizard reptiles, £20
> ...


 
Well , thanks mate will save more a couple of £ then i will buy a leopard gecko

you think he will really be fine with a 33l rub? does it really works well or i need to buya viv?



kelsey7692 said:


> It might be a good idea to have a look at what reptiles and supplies are available in your area first? Are you able to easily get livefood, bulbs, replacement equipment ect.


 
I looked and didnt found anything , yet ...


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

You can easily get a 2foot(60cm) vivarium for £29 but that was on offer but the actual price i think was £35 and 1 leopard gecko could easily live it's whole life in one of these.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

a 33l rub is fine. 

this is my quarantine setup for my new leo,










its a 33l rub (rub = really useful box) from wilkinsons, i paid £7 for it.

btw, youll need to put holes into it for vents.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> a 33l rub is fine.
> 
> this is my quarantine setup for my new leo,
> 
> ...


WTH , and it doesnt have lamps , heatmats ...?


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

the heatmat is under the kitchen roll lol

see that thick wire? thats the heatmats cable.
and leos dont need heat bulbs as they're nocturnal.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

i saw the wire lo but since the box is made out of plastic isnt it going to melt or get weaker?
is like a 20 x 20 heat mat enough for a box of that size? in Portugal during day now in witer there is 10-12 ºC at day and lots of rain , at summer 30-35 ºC
does it need high % of humity?


Thanks mate you ar ereally being usefull


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

leos orginate from pakistan and places around that area, where there is little humidity
so no the rub does not need humidity
whatever size rub you get, the heat mat should be half the size of it.
the substrate them should be between 29-33 degrees C and should be measured with a digital thermometer


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> leos orginate from pakistan and places around that area, where there is little humidity
> so no the rub does not need humidity
> whatever size rub you get, the heat mat should be half the size of it.
> the substrate them should be between 29-33 degrees C and should be measured with a digital thermometer


well then a 20 x 20 shouldnt be enough since im planing on doing a viv myself with about
30cm x 30 cm x 60 cm , that gives him a good space, doesnt it?

btw so i will need only for the leopard :
-Decorations
-Heatmat
-a water and food bowl 
-maybe kitchen roll
-the viv
-the gecko (Duh)
and something is missing here?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Marmelo said:


> well then a 20 x 20 shouldnt be enough since im planing on doing a viv myself with about
> 30cm x 30 cm x 60 cm , that gives him a good space, doesnt it?
> 
> btw so i will need only for the leopard :
> ...


Mattstat


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Mattstat


-Mattstat
-Decorations
-Heatmat
-a water and food bowl 
-maybe kitchen roll
-the viv
-the gecko (Duh)

will that heat him enough lets say if the room temperature is 9 ºC?
btw i saw at sleepydeegeckos's leopard gecko's care sheets that you should have a humid place , what do you think about that and what should i put on the floor there so it gets humid?

You guys are awesome  , thanks for helping me so much


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Marmelo said:


> -Mattstat
> -Decorations
> -Heatmat
> -a water and food bowl
> ...


Oh yeah get an empty cricket box or a normal hide doesn't matter either one put some spagnum moss in it with the cricket box cut a hole in the top of side and the gecko can get in and out of it itself.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Oh yeah get an empty cricket box or a normal hide doesn't matter either one put some spagnum moss in it with the cricket box cut a hole in the top of side and the gecko can get in and out of it itself.


what about food what do you give to yours?

Again , thanks


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

yup empty cricket box with spaghum moss makes a humid hide


my geckos hate crickets. so i dont feed them that

one of my geckos will happily take mealies and locusts
my other one is very fussy and only take size3/4 locusts.

crickets, mealworms, mini mealies (baby geckos), morio worms (big geckos), locust, calci worms, and dubia roaches are all happily eaten by leos unless you get a fussy one.
waxworms are to be offered as a treat only


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> yup empty cricket box with spaghum moss makes a humid hide
> 
> 
> my geckos hate crickets. so i dont feed them that
> ...


you can offer a waxworm weekly but not a lot or monthly but as i got my leopard gecko from a pet store and not a little local pet store or breeder i did offer some waxworm's everyday for a week with cricket's and mealworm's i only did this because their tasty for them and i wanted to show him that i'm not a threat to him as he squeek at me when i first got him as he was very afraid of me.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

my geckos get a waxie every friday if they've been good. XD

although santa may come and bring them 3 each XD


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> my geckos get a waxie every friday if they've been good. XD
> 
> although santa may come and bring them 3 each XD


You never know what about the beardy?.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

hes getting xmas dinner ofc XDD


nah, im planning on giving a whole tub of locust as a treat and about 6 waxies i think 

and some banana. he loves his nana


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

guys what about calcium , how does that really work?
i have to give them a pot and just leave it there always or give just like a few ml once week ...


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i use an upturned milk bottle lid and i fill it with calcium powder and i leave it in there all the time, so if the leo needs it she has access to it

dusting wise, i dust 3 times a week as mine are adults.
you dust more often (i think, never had a hatchling, going off the principle of dusting with beardies here) for hatchlings, as they are growing and packing on weight. and calcium is needed for strong bones 
nutrobol should be given once a week, (what i do)

to dust the insects, get an empty cricket tub or a bag, put calcium powder into it. chuck the insects in it, shake the bag/tub till the insects are coated them pop them in 

im an admin for gecko's unlimited uk, feel free to join and ask questions  Geckos Unlimited UK | Facebook
also we have discounts for members for various things 
geckos unlimited is the sister group, so to speak as bearded dragons uk, as it runs the same, the discounts are the same, and a few of the admins are the same


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> i use an upturned milk bottle lid and i fill it with calcium powder and i leave it in there all the time, so if the leo needs it she has access to it
> 
> dusting wise, i dust 3 times a week as mine are adults.
> you dust more often (i think, never had a hatchling, going off the principle of dusting with beardies here) for hatchlings, as they are growing and packing on weight. and calcium is needed for strong bones
> ...


sorry my english isnt perfect so something i didnt understand lol but
so i can leave there like a small bowl with the calcium powder and put more when all is gone?
what you mean by dusting? clearing the viv?


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

yes you leave a small bowl with calcium powder in the viv.

and by 'dusting' i mean you cover the insects in calcium powder


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> yes you leave a small bowl with calcium powder in the viv.
> 
> and by 'dusting' i mean you cover the insects in calcium powder


lol you serious so you pick a cricket for example lets him have a "calcium bath" then give him to the gecko eat?

forgot to ask an important thing , how much times a week you feed your geckos?

oh another thing
a guy here on youtube says you need UVB so the gecko can get D3 otherwise the calcium wont get to his sexy bones, what do you think?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Marmelo said:


> lol you serious so you pick a cricket for example lets him have a "calcium bath" then give him to the gecko eat?
> 
> forgot to ask an important thing , how much times a week you feed your geckos?
> 
> ...


Depending on size gecko you get for example an adult would need feeding every other day and a baby would need feeding everyday but i have a 7month old leopard gecko and he doesn't alway's eat every day he would rather eat every other day but i still leave a little bowl of mealworm's in with him.

Your question on D3 well some people use the uv light's for leopard gecko's and some people don't to be honest i don't they don't need it as they are nocturnal and as long as you are using calcium D3 < see this one already has it added, then you will not need uv light's and make sure you use nutrobal then it is haveing all the supplie's it need's.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> hes getting xmas dinner ofc XDD
> 
> 
> nah, im planning on giving a whole tub of locust as a treat and about 6 waxies i think
> ...


HAHA mine love her banana mine eat's a whole tub of locust in one go anyway if my female wanted a treat i would have to put a whole tub of waxworm's in their and 3 tub's of lucust's my male on the other hand would just sit their and watch he's a lazy bugger.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> HAHA mine love her banana mine eat's a whole tub of locust in one go anyway if my female wanted a treat i would have to put a whole tub of waxworm's in their and 3 tub's of lucust's my male on the other hand would just sit their and watch he's a lazy bugger.


lmao, spyros almost 2 so he gets live food 3 times a week, roughly 12 adult crickets, and 5, 5th moult hoppers. i tried to breed dubias as well to add more variation into his diet. some reason the dubias all died 

Marmelo, i put the locusts into an empty cricket box with the calcium powder in it. then i shake it till theyre covered in it


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> lmao, spyros almost 2 so he gets live food 3 times a week, roughly 12 adult crickets, and 5, 5th moult hoppers. i tried to breed dubias as well to add more variation into his diet. some reason the dubias all died
> 
> Marmelo, i put the locusts into an empty cricket box with the calcium powder in it. then i shake it till theyre covered in it


My female i think is roughly 3 or 4 year's old because my dad got her last year and got told she was 2 but i think she is older and then he gave her to me when i got my male.


----------



## le0pardgecko (Nov 2, 2011)

I want a figi iguana and set up for approx £15 and iwant it to be about 4" , i get £2.50 a week pocket money?!? i have a heat rock and left over cat food for it!

:lol2:


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

le0pardgecko said:


> I want a figi iguana and set up for approx £15 and iwant it to be about 4" , i get £2.50 a week pocket money?!? i have a heat rock and left over cat food for it!
> 
> :lol2:


LOL iguanas eat cat food? WTH?

ok then i will not have a day light since im lazy and dont want to spend money :devil:
but i will give him maybe 1 waxworm per week if he behaved good haha
Im planning on getting a baby/child one since i dont want him to come used to only eat crickets , waxworms , mealworms ... So maybe i would feed him a few small crickets with calcium , 3 times a week?


----------



## NicoleW (Dec 17, 2011)

We got our beardie, 3ft viv with stand, basking log thingy majigga, two boxes of crickets, water and food dish, digi thermometer, viv lock, and two bags of substrate for. £160 I think.  HTH


----------



## 0123456789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Back to the calcium. They don't need much. If you consider people who take vitamins and things how small those tablets are to give them everything they need, a leopard gecko would need, i guess, a similar amount to its body size. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

why not buy an emperor scorpion ?
corn snake?
native portugese scorpion.. Buthus species
native sand lizard thing

this guy is in portugal, they don't have wilkinsons or rubs


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> why not buy an emperor scorpion ?
> corn snake?
> native portugese scorpion.. Buthus species
> native sand lizard thing
> ...


Well i wanted a lizard i will check the native sand lizard out 

Thanks mate


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Does a leopard gecko need vaccines and all that stuff?


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Marmelo,
Welcome to the forum :2thumb:
I would imagine with the temperature of your climate it could prove difficult to keep a crested gecko cool enough throughout the summer time anyway. A Leopard gecko could be a good choice as others have mentioned.
Is there a Portugese version of a reptile forum? There should be something similar (I would think), or possibly even a regional reptile enthusiast group who could offer you some advice. Its always nice to have someone local to speak to.
Also, the pet-stores that you mentioned in your area may be able to source other reptiles if you asked specifically - other than iguanas, just be careful of wildcaught animals as you would then need to have them checked over by a vet and have all the neccessary vaccines etc.
Anyhow, wish you the best of luck with your research and finding the rep thats right for you : victory:


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

UKCrestie said:


> Hey Marmelo,
> Welcome to the forum :2thumb:
> I would imagine with the temperature of your climate it could prove difficult to keep a crested gecko cool enough throughout the summer time anyway. A Leopard gecko could be a good choice as others have mentioned.
> Is there a Portugese version of a reptile forum? There should be something similar (I would think), or possibly even a regional reptile enthusiast group who could offer you some advice. Its always nice to have someone local to speak to.
> ...


I already found a leo breeder about 20km away from my home , but i dunno if he is good...
Well , i think i saw some heatmats and i saw some bulbs in near petshops . anyways i will try and find a portuguese forum


----------



## PurelyPetsLongton (Jul 7, 2011)

Personally, from my experience of running the pet store, I would do a lot of research into the type of animal that you are wanting. Reptiles in particular have specific temperatures and habitats that are required to keep them healthy. You have to feed them what they need to survive, not what you want to feed them. Also if you cant afford to provide the correct lighting, accommodation and food, may I suggest that you consider a mammal apposed to a reptile as they are much easier to keep and possibly less expensive to feed. A hamster might be an idea for you to look into!!!


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

I would go for a desert horned lizard small easy to look after and the set up is easy as well


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

updates : searched for more than 30 minutes in internet , no one talked about reptiles , the closest one was a fish forum


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Marmelo said:


> updates : searched for more than 30 minutes in internet , no one talked about reptiles , the closest one was a fish forum


Ask some question's to your local leopard gecko breeder and see how he heat's them summer/winter and so on and ask where about's he get's his food from and so on.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Ask some question's to your local leopard gecko breeder and see how he heat's them summer/winter and so on and ask where about's he get's his food from and so on.


local leopard gecko breeder? I just found 2 and i dont know if they are going to answer my text messages


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

What about the obvious solution: there must be loads of local lizards around in Portugal. Catch and keep one of those.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> What about the obvious solution: there must be loads of local lizards around in Portugal. Catch and keep one of those.


catch one? lol
that like impossivel for me , i only saw once or twice a lizard in my life and it was one of that green that you see in the wild


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Marmelo said:


> catch one? lol
> that like impossivel for me , i only saw once or twice a lizard in my life and it was one of that green that you see in the wild


I'm amazed! Everywhere I've been in southern europe has lizards everywhere. To be fair, Portugal is just about the only European country I've never been to, so maybe it's different.

There are lots of reports of herping trips to your part of the World though:

Herpetofauna of Europe : sistema central - spain & portugal (september 2005)


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Marmelo said:


> local leopard gecko breeder? I just found 2 and i dont know if they are going to answer my text messages


Give them a ring and say that your interested in buying a leopard gecko off them and you just want to know how he heat's them and so on.


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Give them a ring and say that your interested in buying a leopard gecko off them and you just want to know how he heat's them and so on.


yeah im gonna send them a text message so that we can understand better than a phone call




Jeffers3 said:


> I'm amazed! Everywhere I've been in southern europe has lizards everywhere. To be fair, Portugal is just about the only European country I've never been to, so maybe it's different.
> 
> There are lots of reports of herping trips to your part of the World though:
> 
> Herpetofauna of Europe : sistema central - spain & portugal (september 2005)



yeah but that is in Natural parks i dont think i can steal a lizard from there ,


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Surely there are lizards outside the national parks?


----------



## Marmelo (Dec 13, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Surely there are lizards outside the national parks?


There is a lot outside the natural parks , but there isnt a lot where i am since it is the coldest place in Portugal , and also Im kinda of afraid of wild ones since i dont know if they are caring diseases 


Another thing i went to a shopping and went to a petshop there and they were selling a dragon beard , and it came with a vivarium , but i dont know if the bulbs , heatmats ... were included and i didnt ask since i was really in an hurry , but the vivarium was wayyy to small , it was about 50 x 30 , when the beardie became a adult i had to buy another one ,
btw the price was i think 55£ , also the vivarium was like all glass ...

Keep giving suggestions please?


----------

